# Wobblelight 40,000 Lumens Anyone have one?



## leprechaun414 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am interested in one of the Wobblelights and wondered if anyone has heard anything about them or if someone has one? It looks like a cool light that could be used for alot of things. I was interested of course in the 400 Watt Metal Halide that states it puts out 40,000 Lumens of light. Anyone?

http://www.wobblelight.com/products.html


----------



## lasercrazy (Nov 14, 2006)

Got any links or pics?


----------



## NAW (Nov 14, 2006)

400W metal Halide? Man I never heard of such a thing. I thought 100W was about the highest Metal Halides are cabable of going.


----------



## NAW (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay I think I know what he's talkng about.

http://www.wobblelight.com/products.html


----------



## nemul (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.wobblelight.com/prod_400w.html

40,000 lumens for 245 dollars no way! sign me up! lol http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00076ENGE/?tag=cpf0b6-20
we gotta get a review of this.. hey quickbeam!


----------



## leprechaun414 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for adding the link. I did find it for $183 at

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/wobblelight/WL400MH/

A review would be great if anyone knows of someone who has one of these.


----------



## Illum (Nov 14, 2006)

I heard it fron Northern Tools
um...
ah ha, the wobble lights
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200316645_200316645
175 watt Metal Halide
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200316647_200316647
400 watt Metal Halide
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200326530_200326530
85 watt florescent
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200316643_200316643
500 watt halogen


----------



## UncleFester (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmm... that thing looks like it's only function would be to blind you if you were somehwere in it's vicinity. I saw one like it in a local hardware store and wondered how useful it might actually be. It's too low to be of any use. When it's on, it would be glaring right in your eyes since we look at the ground to see where we're going, etc. Just my 2 cents's worth


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 15, 2006)

I wonder if it could be modded into a spotlight with a large reflector?
At $183 it's a bargain!

It probably has some kind of weight at the bottom, this could be replaced with a large rechargeable battery.


----------



## DonShock (Nov 15, 2006)

We have a 250W version at work that we having been using to backlight some translucent tanks to measure levels. It lights up a huge area but it's not blinding at all. The only disadvantage is the fairly long startup time. I usually turn the light on, go take some other measurements, and then come back once it's had time to come to full brightness.


----------



## BrighTor (Nov 15, 2006)

Home Depot is carrying these. Not the halide versions though...


----------



## leprechaun414 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Donshock is that the 250MH you have? Can you tell me anything else about it? Anything that somebody might not like about it? Any thoughts about getting a 400MH? Is the weight a major factor for moving it around?


----------



## DonShock (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, in our use at the water plant, the light just stays in one place so I can't really speak much about moving it around. It doesn't seem very heavy. It is the the metal halide version but it is the yellow case, not black as pictured on the website. I would say the 40-56 ft diameter work area is about right, maybe even a little conservative. I would say that would be for "bright" illumination, easily 2-3 times that distance for just general illumination. The only disadvantages I've noticed are really slow startup and, depending on your uses, noise from the fan that keeps it cool. The startup isn't like with a HID spotlight. After you turn it on, for the first 15 seconds or so, you think the light is broken because there is no light, just the sound of the fan. Then it starts to glow a little, kind of like a burnt out fluorescent bulb sometimes does at the end of the tube. And then it slowly ramps up to full brightness over several minutes. I've never timed it, since I'm doing other things at the time, but I would guess it's about 5 minutes in total. It's definitely not suited for when you need to light up an area quickly. But if you can take the wait, the light output is very impressive. The fan sound is not really loud, but it is a noticable low humm. Kind of like being right next to a computer fan but audible a couple feet away. As for stepping up to 400W, I can't imagine needing more than the 250W unless your trying to light up a very large yard or a huge open building. The 250W would easily light up our shop building which is 30 by 40 ft.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 15, 2006)

Now thats a lantern!...

I imagine if you modded it into a flashlight, you may have heat issues?
Pointing straight up is nice for releasing heat... I know it has a fan... maybe that would suffice, but maybe not.

Very nice to see that option is out there for those who really want the lantern effect.


----------



## DrJ (Nov 15, 2006)

I did google(400 Watt Metal Halide flood) and found some flood light fixtures that worked from 110 volts...like these:

http://www.elights.com/rabfloodhid2.html

I'm not exactly sure what I want to do with a "Floodzilla" fixture...yet, anyway....


----------



## Illum (Nov 15, 2006)

in terms of modding...i guess if you got the material i suppose a reflector canm be bored out...but dont expect to run a 400 MH on batteries.....


----------



## windstrings (Nov 17, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> .but dont expect to run a 400 MH on batteries.....



Thats the minor part.... Did you catch the size of that thing?
Its 36" high and 18" wide! :huh2: Wholly Molly!
And weighing in at a mere 29.00 lbs...... I wonder how much of that is the base that could be tossed?
The main issue is that there is no battery... which would add "allot" of weight to power that bad boy.. not to mention the inverter needed for 110Volts, maybe this is something Dan could play with to turn into a "real" light by getting rid of the 110V issue and replacing it with LiIon and a different ballast! 400Watts would make a nice Bazokaa! even if it was a little heavy from the batteries!

Just goes to show you, the technology itself is not that expensive.... but I can't speak for the quality, how fast it starts, its fragility or any of that....
not to mention a ballast that could take low DC volts and crank out those watts! "Twould be Dans department"

It would sure be sweet to put a reflector on that and make a flashlight.... a mere 40000 lumens!...... humm! 

Dan.. what do you say, Is this possible?
Is it a practicle venture to consider, and how small could it become and what kind of weight....or am I out to lunch daydreaming again as usual? :laughing:


----------



## Illum (Nov 17, 2006)

windstrings said:


> not to mention the inverter needed for 110Volts, maybe this is something Dan could play with to turn into a "real" light by getting rid of the 110V issue and replacing it with LiIon and a different ballast! 400Watts would make a nice Bazokaa! even if it was a little heavy from the batteries!



I think there would be too much loss between the transfer DC --> AC....

how much li-ion do you think might power a 400 watt for an hour? :thinking:
car sized nimh for ev vehicles might be a suggestion


----------



## windstrings (Nov 17, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I think there would be too much loss between the transfer DC --> AC....
> 
> how much li-ion do you think might power a 400 watt for an hour? :thinking:
> car sized nimh for ev vehicles might be a suggestion



The Xeray BB uses LiIon and can run 75 watts for one hours. So 5 times more batteries should do the job and 5 times more weight... which is not too terribly bad... If you take the battery out of the Xeray.. its about the size of a fist from a 5 year old boy... not too big, nor heavy.... you may end up with a 10lb, maybe 15lb at worst light? But you would want a strap... 

The normal Xeray only weighs 5.3 lbs. 

I"ve carried some pretty heavy guns an awefull long ways.... Wouldn't be any worse.

Being balanced right is a key.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Nov 17, 2006)

NAW said:


> 400W metal Halide? Man I never heard of such a thing. I thought 100W was about the highest Metal Halides are cabable of going.


Osram make a 2Kw 200,000 lumen metal halide lamp often used at sports arenas, stadiums, etc.

....... http://www.osram.com/pdf/service_corner/powerstar_hqi_pi.pdf


----------



## Tritium (Nov 17, 2006)

leprechaun414 said:


> I am interested in one of the Wobblelights and wondered if anyone has heard anything about them or if someone has one? It looks like a cool light that could be used for alot of things. I was interested of course in the 400 Watt Metal Halide that states it puts out 40,000 Lumens of light. Anyone?
> 
> http://www.wobblelight.com/products.html


 
I light my 30' X 30' shop with a 1000W metal halide. 125,000 Lumens.

Thurmond


----------



## greenlight (Nov 17, 2006)

I like the way air flows thru the light from convection, and they use it as a product feature!


----------



## DonShock (Nov 17, 2006)

The one we have at work has an actual fan blowing air across the bulb.


----------



## Illum (Nov 17, 2006)

DonShock said:


> Well, in our use at the water plant....



does it float?


----------



## windstrings (Nov 17, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> does it float?


I hate to think what would happen if one little tiny drop hit that bulb! :laughing:


----------



## DonShock (Nov 17, 2006)

It sits out in the rain and weather 24/7. No problems yet (about 3 months old).


----------



## windstrings (Nov 18, 2006)

DonShock said:


> It sits out in the rain and weather 24/7. No problems yet (about 3 months old).



Wow!..no kiddin?

Does it say its ok for outdoors in the instructions? and do you actually have it on in the rain?... there must be a protective globe over the true bulb?


----------



## DonShock (Nov 18, 2006)

windstrings said:


> ...Does it say its ok for outdoors in the instructions?


I don't know, that would require the day shift guys that bought it to actually SAVE the directions. But since I am the only one who bothers to read them, that doesn't happen very often. If I am lucky, I can sometimes fish them out of the dumpster but I couldn't even find the box this time.



windstrings said:


> ... and do you actually have it on in the rain?... ?


I only turn the light on for a few minutes around midnight when taking daily tank level readings and so far the weather has been fairly clear so it hasn't actually been raining on me, and the light, yet while it's running. But the winter is just getting started.



windstrings said:


> ...there must be a protective globe over the true bulb?


Yes, the bulb is spring mounted inside a protective cover / diffuser.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 18, 2006)

DonShock said:


> Yes, the bulb is spring mounted inside a protective cover / diffuser.



ah, ok.. it looked like it was open straight to air in the picture for ventilation... looks like that fan has to work or else....

But most High Intensity lights are like that.. projectors etc...


----------



## leprechaun414 (Nov 18, 2006)

This is sounding like a very cool light. Looks like I have to save up for this future purchase.:naughty:


----------



## jmccalip (Nov 19, 2006)

Looks like a cool light. I might get a 400watt MH for camping...:laughing: how long do you think it would last on a 35amp/hr battery? 


Also:



> Q: Is the Wobble Light
> weather proof?
> 
> A: No. While the Wobble Light will work outdoors and can perform during inclement weather, it is not water tight. It is recommended that a GFCI extension cord be used with the Wobble Light as an added safety measure when using it outdoors or near water.


----------



## Illum (Nov 19, 2006)

windstrings said:


> ah, ok.. it looked like it was open straight to air in the picture for ventilation... looks like that fan has to work or else....
> 
> But most High Intensity lights are like that.. projectors etc...



well, that sure ended the water worries, besides the sales literature says the globe is warm to the touch but does not burn you no matter how long its been on :thinking:



jmccalip said:


> Looks like a cool light. I might get a 400watt MH for camping...:laughing: how long do you think it would last on a 35amp/hr battery?
> 
> 
> Also:



according to http://www.dcacpowerinverters.com/faq.htm#22

on 400 watts through an inverter on a 35 AH 12V battery, the runtime would max out at 52.5 minutes, im assuming a complete discharge...

Since its potentially damaging for lead acids to discharge over 50% i think you only have half of that 35 AH to work with... :thinking:

Someone correct me on this


----------



## Illum (Nov 19, 2006)

double post


----------



## windstrings (Nov 19, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Since its potentially damaging for lead acids to discharge over 50% i think you only have half of that 35 AH to work with... :thinking:
> Someone correct me on this



Not to mention the weight of Lead Acid.. LiIon would be nice....


----------



## leprechaun414 (Nov 20, 2006)

I broke down an ordered the 400 Watt MH today. I found it on Amazon for $136 Shipped after a couple of online discounts and FREE shipping. I thank everyone for their input. I will let everyone know what I think of this when I get it.


----------



## jmccalip (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow! Care to share those discounts? :naughty:


----------



## blahblahblah (Nov 20, 2006)

I have 2 of the 400w version. They take the abuse of a construction site. We've lost power to them and it is annoying since they have to cool before you turn them on again. Meanwhile everyone is in the dark for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## leprechaun414 (Nov 21, 2006)

I sure can share in the discounts. If you go to Amazon.com and look up Wobblelight you will find one listed for around $191. When you click on it and will have the option of Free shipping that takes off $25. If you order it by I think the end of Nov and enter a code they list, You take off $25 for purchases of $150 or more. I also signed up for the Amazon card and took another $30 off. $136 total was great for a $200 light. I had to get one.


----------



## jmccalip (Nov 22, 2006)

Awsome, thanks. Be sure to post some "action" shots when you get it!


----------



## Xe54 (Nov 22, 2006)

NAW said:


> 400W metal Halide? Man I never heard of such a thing. I thought 100W was about the highest Metal Halides are cabable of going.



Actually they go to over 10000W


----------



## leprechaun414 (Nov 22, 2006)

Alright so I received the light today, WOW that was quick. This thing is huge. I thought it was going to be black but it is yellow. From the website wobblelight.com it says the 400MH is only in black but I guess this is an exception? So back to this light is HUGE. I plug it in and yes it takes a few minutes for it to come on and then another several minutes for it to reach full brightness. When it does reach full brightness, look away from the light or you will see spots for awhile. Indeed if you use this to work on something you better place it where it will not find your eyes. Did I mention this thing is HUGE! This is a great work light if you have a big area to light up. I think it might be a little to much around the campsite but would be great for summer picnics where you want to extend some time for vollyball or horseshoes. I did see they make a reflector shield to block of one half of the globe to solve the blinding in the non working area so I might try that. I am curious about the flouresent version that the depot sells. It seems like it might be a little easier on the eyes and more practical.


----------



## jmccalip (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## leprechaun414 (Nov 24, 2006)

I would try to get some pics up but my camera might be a little on the caveman side( I spend all my money on flashlights) and I only know how to cut and paste photos. I will try to post some pics if I can get them in a reasonable size so as to not get yelled at or picked on.


----------



## NAW (Nov 24, 2006)

leprechaun414 said:


> I will try to post some pics if I can get them in a reasonable size so as to not get yelled at or picked on.


 
I use photobucket when I post images. At photobucket, before you upload the images you can choose the sizes before uploading.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 24, 2006)

If you want to get a general idea of what it looks like, go to Home Depot and look at it. That thing is HUGE. Like a GIANT bowling pin


----------



## leprechaun414 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes that what it looks like. Also if you check out the light at Home Depot, just picture that on steroids. I havent had any luck with posting any photos but maybe someone with this light can help out with posting some.


----------



## Illum (Jan 12, 2007)

jmccalip said:


>


----------



## Achilleus (Jan 12, 2007)

HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> Osram make a 2Kw 200,000 lumen metal halide lamp often used at sports arenas, stadiums, etc.
> 
> ....... http://www.osram.com/pdf/service_corner/powerstar_hqi_pi.pdf


 
That's an arc lamp, not a metal halide lamp. 

This is about the brightest MH lamp you can easily acquire:











More pics in the Light Bulb Collecting thread


----------



## Thujone (Jan 12, 2007)

Deletedhttp://www.wobblelight.com/products.html


----------



## Illum (Jan 12, 2007)

Achilleus, is that homemade?


----------



## Achilleus (Jan 12, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Achilleus, is that homemade?


 
Yep! All 165,000 lumens of it. My avatar is another box of different street-lamp style HIDs. There's more pics in my thread in the general lighting discussion board.


----------



## Illum (Jan 13, 2007)

Achilleus said:


> Yep! All 165,000 lumens of it. My avatar is another box of different street-lamp style HIDs. There's more pics in my thread in the general lighting discussion board.



and runs fine on the wall socket? :wow:


----------



## Achilleus (Jan 13, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> and runs fine on the wall socket? :wow:


 
Yes, the ballast is 110V, around 15 amps I believe, so its pushing it a bit! Nearly all street lamps over here are 110V wrt the ballast.


----------



## Illum (Jan 14, 2007)

Achilleus said:


> Yes, the ballast is 110V, around 15 amps I believe, so its pushing it a bit! Nearly all street lamps over here are 110V wrt the ballast.



Arent wall sockets rated at 15 amps max?


----------



## MikeF (Jan 14, 2007)

There are industrial 125 volt, 20 amp plug and sockets, either in twist-lock or straight blade nema 5-20p configuration. The straight blade plug/socket has the neutral blade turned 90 degrees. Leviton, Hubble, and many others supply 20 amp circuits. The supply side also needs to have 20 amps designed into it. Larger wire, 20 amp breaker etc. The socket also can also accept a "normal" style plug. Many well equiped hardware stores have 20 amp parts, but without the heavier gauge wiring and breaker and proper wiring, the circuit would be dangerously overloaded if only the plug and socket were changed.
http://www.middleatlantic.com/power/ps.htm


----------

